# North on ICW?



## 4square (Mar 31, 2006)

Does anyone use ICW nortbound?? Seems to me that availability of Gulstream and several ways to pop back in would favor an Atlantic trip. For those answering assume timing is May to August.


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

A pretty standard thing to do is take the Gulf Stream up to just south of Hatteras, say Beaufort, NC. Then duck inside to go past Cape Hatteras and up to the Chesapeake. After that it depends on your ultimate destination. This route avoids the area outside of Hatteras where the weather can change rapidly, mess up forcasts, and make some ugly sea conditions.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

4square...
If you look at the coast and the gulf stream, you'll see that you have to get WAY out to take advantage of it. (Except FL). Many shorthanded boats do not like to travel 24 hrs. + at sea and prefer shelter at night or have pets that need to be "exercised". Going out and in daily is actually more mileage than staying inside so many just stay inside.
I thik a good compromise especially with a deep draft boat is to go in and out on overnight hops into good inlets never staying out much beyond 24 hours. You can eat up a lot of ground this way...can be close to shore in case the weather looks lumpy...and you can relax as you head north instead of watching for the next marker. I agree with gc1111 about pulling in at Beaufort and staying away from Hatteras. Suggest Steve Dodge guide to SE US inlets is an invaluable resource if you're consiering such a trip.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have done both, inside (Moorehead to Portsmouth, N&S) and outside. As mentioned above, inside offers protection, anchorages/marinas at night, and places of interest to stop. On the downside, much of the ICW has not been maintained and if you draw over 5' you can plan on touching bottom a couple of times (particularly if you go after dark). Outside is faster and a qualitatively different experience (motoring vs sailing for one thing). Coming into a port each evening is completely impractical from a time & stress standpoint IMHO. Depending on weather, maybe dangerous. I have enjoyed both. Usually I have plan based on expected conditions and preferences, then, change it as conditions warrant. I think which way you go depends on how much time you have, crew size, and what kind of experience you want.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Outside you (solo or crewed?) will be doing ten days of bluewater sailing. Inside, you'll be driving a bus and dodging shoals and timing bridges. If you're not up for the long bluewater sail, you drive the bus.

Just depends on which one is better suited to how you will need to travel.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have a deeper draft boat and a good autopilot, the outside route is probably much simpler... the ICW makes life difficult for deeper draft boats, but going the outside route without a good autopilot/windvane is not fun, unless you have a decent, experienced crew.


----------



## 4square (Mar 31, 2006)

I am conflicted on this.. I've a 3 man crew on an IP485 draft 5'6". I don't feature running onto the muck nor waiting for Bascules! Got a tremendously well equipped boat too. And I need to get up into the Chessapeake before June 15 (leaving Tampa on 5-22) I'm already outside to at least Lake Worth (4 days +-) . Guess I'll duck in to miss Hatteras and continue to Norfolk. Can always change later.. Thanks all for advice.
4Square


----------



## LaLeLu (Mar 17, 2006)

Florida ICW North from Mosquito Lagoon to Georgia is very shallow right now. We are very low on rainfall this year. I think that trying to go inside route in anything over 5' draft will wear you out - prepare to hand steer in the absolute middle of the channel for the entire time. Especially around Ponce Inlet. And being inside the channel does not guarantee you will not run aground. We found some spots inside channel where depth was less than 5' and ran aground twice. If the weather is good, I would definately bypass the Florida ICW. According to Jeff Masters Weather Underground blog, we probably will not see the early season hurricanes on the East Coast as water temps are lower (except in the Gulf) this year. Right now is the best time to make that run - the longer you wait the greater your chances are that you will be dodging a hurricane. Best of Luck!


----------



## leehaefele (Nov 4, 2000)

Cape Canaveral to Beaufort by 7kt motorsailer is about 60 hrs, Norfolk to NYC (actually Willoughby Bay to Sandy Hook) is only 36hours. Inside Beaufort-Norfolk is about 3 daylight days. Cannot travel much of ICW at night, you will collide with marker posts. Get a printout of the Gulf Stream location, It changes a lot. Suggest that you use weatherman Chris Parker to advise timing. Cheap Fuel is at Ft Pierce, mile 246 and Norfolk.
Lee Haefele
Nauticat 33 Alesto


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*The Top end too*

Agree with previous comments ..................but would add do not forget about Mast height.................crewed last year (Bath, NC to Norfolk on ICW & outside to NY) on a boat that just made it under a number of fixed bridges even after windex/antenna was removed.


----------

